# welche rahmengröße suprem dh



## mrbike (23. Februar 2011)

hi,

ich will mir ein commencal suprem dh zulegen, weiß aber nicht welche rahmengröße ich nehmen soll. da ich 184cm groß bin liege ich genau zwischen s/m und l/xl. nun wollte ich von jemanden, der etwa so groß ist wie ich, wissen, wie sich eine s/m bwz. l/xl so anfühlt. ich wäre damit halt in bikeparks und hometrails unterwegs.

mfg


----------



## ERROR133 (16. April 2011)

ich habe ein Rahmen von 2007, habe irgendwo gelesen, dass s/m ist bis 185 und l/xl ab 182.
Selber bin ich 182-183. Ich habe damit noch nicht gefahren, aber ich glaube das passt, weil ich mehr freeride fahren will, da ist kurzere Rahmen von vorteil, wenn du aber überwiegend DH fahren wills, würde ich über l/xl mal nachdenken.

Gruß

In ein paar Wochen ist mein supreme fertig, dann kann ich berichten wie es ist, ist aber von 2007.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (16. April 2011)

@mrbike

ich fahre das s/m bei 1,71 und das dürfte sogar noch einen Tick länger sein.
Bei deiner Gr. würde ich auf jeden Fall den L Rahmen nehmen.


----------



## SturmNo1 (14. Mai 2011)

HAllo an alle habe auch mit dem gedanken gespielt mir ein supreme dh zu kaufen bin 1,81 m und mir total unschlüssig habe auchleider keinen händler in der gegend und kenne auch leider keinen der eins hat wo ich dann mal gucken könnte von daher würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann ????

vielen dank


----------



## ERROR133 (14. Mai 2011)

so ich habe jetzt mein Supreme Dh von 2007 größe s/m, bin 183 cm groß.
Weil er so kurz ist, ist er sehr wendig, aber ich würde l/xl nehmen, vor allem für DH.


----------



## MrFaker (14. Mai 2011)

ERROR133 schrieb:


> Weil er so kurz ist, ist er sehr wendig, aber ich würde l/xl nehmen, vor allem für DH.



also unwendiges, undirektes und unagiles rad für DH und ein wendiges (kleineres) für die Eisdiele? 

gruß die schwarze amsel


----------



## ERROR133 (15. Mai 2011)

lol, nein Weil ich 183 cm groß bin und ab und zu berühre gabel mit meinen Knien
Für DH ist einelängere Rahmen von vorteil. Bei Fr kurzere.


----------

